# so difficult to find



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Im in Canada right now and its so difficult to find a 97 240sx in manual transmission for a reasonable price  I feel so frustrated. They are just so difficult to find, regardless of their price.

Does anyone know what is involved in moving one from the US to canada?


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Yeah, I am looking for a 97, 98 for when I graduate from college in the spring, and if I do find one it's an auto...ick.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

hey guys, im from Canada also, jus look up on autotrader.com or sumtyn, ive found a couple of them there, where abouts in canada are you ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

i have a 1995 240sx forsale! 3500 bucks its a auto but if ur doing the swap get a front clip and the conversion is all there for you!!

P.S to transfer the car back to canada its not much .. just pay the taxes. call up border and ask them the price only they will know.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

hey mark, are you selling the car, or did you buy it for that much ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

i'm selling the car for 3500 .. since i got myself a 97 se i found that was in a front end accident and i got it for real cheap !!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

*newbie please help*

I was wonder while we are on the subject of hard to get .... where can I find some s15 conversion kits ( body styling ) for a 95 240sx ?? Or can that even be done .... thanks for the help.


----------

